# Greater Milwaukee Area  MODEL A &  BICYCLE SWAP MEET &  MEET February 28th



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 16, 2010)

JUST IN CASE SOMEONE MAY NOT HAVE HEARD ABOUT THIS MEET! 
IF VENDOR SPACES ARE FILLED, COME ANYWAY AT THIS NEW LOCATION JUST NORTH OF MILWAUKEE!
YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IT!
Greater Milwaukee Area 45th Annual Model A Swap meet Presents!
BICYCLE SWAP MEET
February 28th 2010
8am-2pm
Washington County Fair Grounds
3000 Hwy PV- Westbend, WI 53095
THIS IDEALLY SUITED LOCATION FEATURES ALL THE
ADVANTAGES ONE COULD ASK FOR IN A SWAP MEET!
Indoor with heat and drive in, drive out, for vendors.
44,000 Total Square Feet Well over 250 SPACES Total
(Most of this area is reserved for vintage car swap)
Bike swap meet is Approx 30 spaces.
This even generates Thousands of spectators
THIS IS GUNNA BE FUN!!!
Large Parking Area & NO parking fees!!!
Spaces $35 each with includes 2 Admissions
Kids 12 and under free
Contact Jeff Olsen at jeffro2nd@yahoo.com or 262-989-5600


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 26, 2010)

*Greater Milwaukee Area MODEL A & BICYCLE SWAP MEET & MEET February 28th
*

ANY CABE MEMBERS COMING TO THIS SHOW?
THE FENDER DOCTOR WILL BE THERE!


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 26, 2010)

SH*T!! I have to work!!!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 27, 2010)

WES PINCHOT said:


> JUST IN CASE SOMEONE MAY NOT HAVE HEARD ABOUT THIS MEET!
> IF VENDOR SPACES ARE FILLED, COME ANYWAY AT THIS NEW LOCATION JUST NORTH OF MILWAUKEE!
> YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IT!
> Greater Milwaukee Area 45th Annual Model A Swap meet Presents!
> ...




THE SWAP MEET IS ABOUT 40 MILE NORTH OF MILWAUKEE,
ON HIGHWAY  45, EXIT AT PV (PLEASANT VALLEY ROAD) TO 
THE Washington County Fair Grounds


----------



## Pinche (Mar 1, 2010)

I thought it was a really good show. I scored a free seat and set of fenders besides two straight bar frames for dirt cheap. I think I did about twenty laps around it. lol.


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 2, 2010)

Anybody take any pictures? I would like to see a picture of the Elgin Twin bar that showed up. Who bought it?


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Mar 3, 2010)

Pretty sure Rex from Madison bought it.


----------



## Pinche (Mar 3, 2010)

I picked up two straight bar frame and forks for dirt cheap. When is the next vintage swap?


----------



## woodly (Jan 29, 2012)

*anything going on like this soon.*

Just looking to see if any swaps are going on any time soon in the Milwaukee area. 

Thanks.


----------

